# Atlanta GTG



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I know we've tried this before, but I'd like to get an Atlanta GTG put together.

I was thinking early March would be good. Saturday the 7th and/or Sunday the 8th. The parking lot out behind The Varsity restaurant is usually open and could be a location for this, and obviously makes for close proximity to food/drink. Anyone else around who has a location suggestion please feel free!

Post here if you're interested and we'll get time and location set!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

That sounds good to me. Count me in.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet. Everyone else, add your name to the list!

1. Grayson - (strakele)
2. Ally - (millerlyte)
3. Demetrius - (wdemetrius1)


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in.

Chuck


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Pencil me in


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm too shy.

Chuck


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> I'm too shy.
> 
> Chuck


You're kidding right? Come'on man, we have mucho to discuss. Plus I want to hear your setup!

Other Atlanta Chuck


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll try. Probably won't be able to make it but will try. 

Ill probably see most of you at freezefest.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Count me in!

I just can't decide if it's worth the $120 in gas to go to Freezefest though.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh and can I throw my vote in for Saturday the 7th instead of Sunday the 8th if we only choose one day.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> You're kidding right? Come'on man, we have mucho to discuss. Plus I want to hear your setup!
> 
> Other Atlanta Chuck


I'd be there. I'm just BSing.

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

You've got to watch this Joker!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Truck sounds like crap but that is normal for my system.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I might try to make it. I actually might be buying a bass boat from a dealer in Buford in the next week or two if they don't sell it out from under me. Anyone up for going and checking under it for cracks in the fiberglass? And pulling up on the motor really hard to see if the transom flexes? It's a Champion and they're the most solid bass boats made but still need to find someone in the ATL area to look it over for me. I'll even pay youI'll talk you through it over the phone if you go to inspect it for me. Shoot me a pm if interested in helping out. I'd do the same for one of you. Waiting on insurence right now but they'll probably be totaling the one I have now thanks to over $5000 worth of damage from getting highcentered on an old boat dock when the river was up high, flowing swift, and muddy as hell

Here's the boat in question and being this clean for its age it's worth the 18 hour round trip to get if everything checks out.
Used 1994 Champion 181dc, Buford GA - 99748311 - BoatTrader.com


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Just found out today that the company I work for is sending me to Vegas that very weekend for 2 weeks. I would be sad, but it pays very well! Well enough to actually add to my system!

Other Chuck


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

strakele said:


> Hey guys, I know we've tried this before, but I'd like to get an Atlanta GTG put together.
> 
> I was thinking early March would be good. Saturday the 7th and/or Sunday the 8th. The parking lot out behind The Varsity restaurant is usually open and could be a location for this, and obviously makes for close proximity to food/drink. Anyone else around who has a location suggestion please feel free!
> 
> Post here if you're interested and we'll get time and location set!


Well......I'm looking at this, but have a question about the date. Early March would be great, but I notice that Sat 7th and Sun 8th seems to be referring to April - is that what was intended? I will likely go to a MECA event near the end of April, so let me know when this G2G will be.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, thanks for catching that Jason. You're correct. Supposed to be March 3 or 4.

Sorry guys, does this still work for everyone?


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm still down for Sat March 3 and maybe Sunday the 4 if i can get off work .


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Still good for me


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^Sweet, I may finally be able to hear your system.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> ^^^Sweet, I may finally be able to hear your system.


Hehe...I've got a new 18" Audioque and a few other goodies as well 

I guess I need to update my build log


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure the wife is gonna be cool with it but I'll see.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Not sure the wife is gonna be cool with it but I'll see.


:whip:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol. 

Pretty much. 

I'll be at Freezefest the week before. Not too sure the mrs wants me to be gone the next weekend, too.


----------



## Atlanta007 (May 6, 2009)

I will attend, assuming I can keep my calendar clear for March 3 or 4. First round of frozen oranges on me.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm new to this site, but would like to come hang out if thats cool...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, only experienced members...


JK... anyone and everyone is welcome to come. With or without a system.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

strakele said:


> Sorry, only experienced members...
> 
> 
> JK... anyone and everyone is welcome to come. With or without a system.


Hehe... I have a system, it's just not installed yet  I just remembered that I'll be travelling on the 3rd, but if the GTG is on the 4th, I'm there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I'm out. Just too much on my plate right now to be driving 9 hours each way for a g2g. I really wanted to hear what Mark had done to Ally's car too


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Well I'm out. Just too much on my plate right now to be driving 9 hours each way for a g2g. I really wanted to hear what Mark had done to Ally's car too


That's a shame.....her car was fantastic before processing, by then......


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Might try to make this, prolly wont have a system in the car, but would love to hear everyone else's vehicles.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well folks not only do I have a lot on my plate right now getting a new "used" bass boat ready for this coming season but I also have a respiratory infection now. Swapped my 200hp Yamaha from my Charger that was totaled by insurance to a Bass Cat Pantera. PITA doing the engine swap and working out the used boat kinks but I'm good at that kind of stuff and it beats paying $60k for a new one or $30k for one several years old that likely already has a lot wrong with it from previous owners hack jobs and field repairs. I'm guilty on the hack jobs and field repairs myself so have no room to talk.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

is this thread about a gtg in Atlanta or about Chris' boat trials and tribulations? 







PS:
I probably won't be making this. I travel 3 times in the next month and that looks like it'll be my only weekend when I'm not working in New Mexico.

I should be seeing some of you at Freezefest in the coming weeks, though. 



In other news, I may try to throw together a rag-tag GTG at my place in April. Probably not a lot of heads up, though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> is this thread about a gtg in Atlanta or about Chris' boat trials and tribulations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just showing what's been keeping me too busy to drive about a thousand miles round trip for a g2g

I'm going on vacation in April so might be able to make your gathering unless the fishing warrants me staying in this area


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Everyone good with Saturday the 3rd? It's about time to get the date set.

Unless everyone objects, it's gonna be Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Saturday sounds great! I'll be there.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll try to be there


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Saturday is perfect! I'll be there in the am and maybe pm!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you zero in on a location bro?.... Makin' lodging plans....


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I will more than likely be there, carpooling with Jason. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Location? 

Suggestion.....

Northlake Mall. There is a good Twisted Taco down the road that would be a fun place to gather for lunch. It would be straight up 285 - easy to get to.

4800 Briarcliff Road Northeast, Atlanta, GA 30345

How many are looking to come? 2 from North Carolina....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you guys going to make it - Chuck, Chuck, Al, Atlanta007, EeeDeeEye, Rmat, ocblaze, Demetrius, Ally, Grayson?....possible Fellippe?

I would hate for Drake and I to drive down to sit in a parking lot by ourselves......this will be a good chance to hear some cars that I have been wanting to hear for a while. Chance to hear some cars before the comp season gets really going.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Unless someone has a problem, let's go with the location Jason suggested. It's a bit out of the middle of the city so won't be as crowded.

So:

What: Atlanta DIYMA GTG
Where: Northlake Mall parking lot - 4800 Briarcliff Road Northeast, Atlanta, GA 30345
When: Saturday, March 3, from 11am till... whenever.
Who: Please add your name and screename to this list if you are very confident you'll be there

strakele - Grayson
millerlyte - Ally
bertholomey - Jason
The Drake - Drake
wdemetrius1 - Demetrius

Please sign if you know you'll be there. If you're not sure, still sign, and add a 'maybe' next to your name.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm absolutely, positively, 100% pretty sure I'll be there.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

strakele said:


> Unless someone has a problem, let's go with the location Jason suggested. It's a bit out of the middle of the city so won't be as crowded.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


I'll be there


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'll be there. Hopefully with some new SNPA cans.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

If you guys could copy the list and add your name to it so that by the time the meet comes, there will just be one post with everyone's name on it, that'd be great.

strakele - Grayson
millerlyte - Ally
bertholomey - Jason
The Drake - Drake
wdemetrius1 - Demetrius
BigAl205 - Al
RMAT - 
kickinaudio -


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so freaking excited this is the weekend of my spring break!!! Heck yes! I can't wait to meet all of y'all and hear some fantastic cars!

strakele - Grayson
millerlyte - Ally
bertholomey - Jason
The Drake - Drake
wdemetrius1 - Demetrius
BigAl205 - Al
RMAT -
kickinaudio - 
ocblaze - Kevin


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Either of the Chucks? Atlanta007, EeeDeeEye? You guys in for next Saturday?


----------



## Atlanta007 (May 6, 2009)

strakele - Grayson
millerlyte - Ally
bertholomey - Jason
The Drake - Drake
wdemetrius1 - Demetrius
BigAl205 - Al
RMAT -
kickinaudio -
ocblaze - Kevin 
Atlanta007 - Paul

I'm planning on it and looking forward to it. My system is pretty basic, but would love to hear some good systems and get some candid thoughts on mine.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool! 10 people so far.


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok well RMAT told me about this so.... I will be there too. 

- Dan


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

1. strakele - Grayson
2. millerlyte - Ally
3. bertholomey - Jason
4. The Drake - Drake
5. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius
6. BigAl205 - Al
7. RMAT -
8. kickinaudio -
9. ocblaze - Kevin
10. Atlanta007 - Paul
11. SQfreak - Dan

Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Let's try to meet on the 'back side' of the mall parking lot - where the 'Northlake Pkwy' word is in the attached map link (I hope the map shows up - stupid thing was working right). I'll there a little early in a black BMW 325i.

Google Maps

(copy and paste this in the map "northlake mall atlanta ga hampton inn")


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Just about a week till this goes down. Anyone else gonna make it?

Remember to bring some CDs! And maybe some water bottles. There will be places nearby to eat. 

And jumper cables...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I'm absolutely, positively, 100% pretty sure I'll be there.


I was gonna give you a hard time about something but decided it might get taken the wrong was by someone...:laugh:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've got to remember that you guys are an hour ahead of me 
I may hit town Friday night and find a hotel. Anybody else coming in early?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey BigAl, I'll be arriving Friday, but I might be might be busy until later that night - I'll touch base with you as we get closer.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

It's this weekend guys! Come out and hear the cars fresh out of freeze fest!


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

My car isn't fully tuned, but I have a P99RS installed if some of you want to check it out.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice head unit. Bring it on down! There will probably be someone to help you tune it too if you'd like.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

strakele said:


> There will probably be someone to help you tune it too if you'd like.


Ah yes, good call!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

kickinaudio said:


> My car isn't fully tuned, but I have a P99RS installed if some of you want to check it out.


P99....pfffffffffffft! You can't get SQ with one of those.....LOL


Chuck


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

i'll try to make it although I might be out of State for work


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Forecast calling for rain.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Hey BigAl, I'll be arriving Friday, but I might be might be busy until later that night - I'll touch base with you as we get closer.


I'll be working 5am to 5 pm central, so I'll be rolling in later than expected. :mean:


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

kickinaudio said:


> Forecast calling for rain.


^^ True. They're often off by a day or so around here, but that would definitely suck if they're right.

If so, we'll convoy over to my parking deck and continue under cover.


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

I will try to make it up there. Will be getting off work at 7am that morning so hopefully I will not be too tired!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Well the new build has been put on hold while I gather a few more items I need to do some fabrication work. I may be able to make it. I have to put everything back in and tune again....LOL....I went so far as to reset my HU to tune the new drivers and amps.

Chuck


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

I think I will be able to make it, is it still planned for north lake mall?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, pending weather. 

If everyone who is planning on coming would PM me, that would be great. I will send you my phone number. If the weather on Saturday turns out to be bad, I will make a post on this thread about where to meet up (it'll just be somewhere in the mall that's easy to find) then at a certain time we'll convoy over to my parking deck that's covered so we can continue regardless of weather.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Y'all have a good time and take plenty of pics. Sorry I couldn't make it. Is one going to possibly happen in the fall?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

UPDATE:

After some thinking with regards to weather and timing and everything, we have a new plan.

We will meet at the Atlantic Station underground parking lot at around 9:30 am on Saturday. Above are several shops and places to eat, so we won't have to drive anywhere when we get hungry.

Atlantic Station, Atlantic Drive Northwest, Atlanta, GA 

There is an entrance to the underground parking lot off of State Street on the west side of Atlantic Station. Near there is where I plan to be. You should see Ally's black Monte Carlo, my grey Lancer, and Jason will probably be there in his black BMW by the time everyone else shows up.

Parking here isn't free, but the restaurants will validate your parking ticket so it will be cheaper. Shouldn't be more than a few dollars.

Everyone who's planning on coming, please respond to this thread so I know you've seen this message and won't show up to the wrong place.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good choice!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

1. strakele - Grayson
2. millerlyte - Ally
3. bertholomey - Jason
4. The Drake - Drake
5. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius
6. BigAl205 - Al
7. RMAT -
8. kickinaudio -
9. ocblaze - Kevin
10. Atlanta007 - Paul
11. SQfreak - Dan
12. stereo_luver - Chuck
13. postman18ny

Here's the list of people I have so far, with a couple of those being maybes. If I don't hear from you guys soon, I'll be sending out PMs to make sure everyone knows where to go.


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

Strakele go ahead and PM me the information as well.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Looks like rain should be gone by mid-morning. 

I have a used XS Power D5100 & D3400 I'm selling. PM me if interested.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm a big maybe. I still may have to work afterall.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm still game! Do you think there might be a outlet somewhere in the parking lot to plug in a charger? I'm going to bring mine just in case there is so we can save everyone a few dollars!!!!


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

just FYI there's going to be a beer bourbon and bbq thing going on at Atlantic station too

Directions | Beer and Bourbon Festival


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like I'm not going to be able to make it. Maybe next time.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

ocblaze said:


> I'm still game! Do you think there might be a outlet somewhere in the parking lot to plug in a charger? I'm going to bring mine just in case there is so we can save everyone a few dollars!!!!


I'll do some recon tomorrow and see if there is.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Between me and Grayson, we have ~120ft of extension cords, if necessary.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That was funny.... On Tapatalk, when I pulled up the list of threads, it displayed Al's avatar and Ally's name  

Sorry you won't be there Al.... Next one though... Or Erin's.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> That was funny.... On Tapatalk, when I pulled up the list of threads, it displayed Al's avatar and Ally's name




*Not even close* :laugh:


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok so, 9:30am at Atlantic Station? Is that the right time and place? 9:30 is rough...


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'll probably wake up at 9:30


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah 9:30 is just too early I have almost an hr drive. I might be there by 11:30.

Oh, I have a bunch of stuff I can sell too if anybody cares:

10W7 in a vented JL Spec built Box repaired dust cone crack. Sounds pretty good.

Pioneer PRS800 (no whine, 3way x-overs, trim ring, no remote) 

Alpine HU 985... Something never even unwrapped it ( I think, bought from RMAT) with remote

CDT 01 5.25" mids.

PM me if you want me to bring any of this.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Would love to stop by but not sure how i can get there. Ill be staying at a hotel near perimeter mall i think which is 10 miles away


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> Would love to stop by but not sure how i can get there. Ill be staying at a hotel near perimeter mall i think which is 10 miles away


Marta train is $2 and can take you directly there from the mall to Atlantic Station (Arts Center stop).


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

How do i figure out the times for the train?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

jooonnn said:


> How do i figure out the times for the train?


MARTA - Metropolitan Atlanta Rapid Transit Authority


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

*The following is an important update that all of you need to see:


I'm bringing cookies.*


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright guys, here's the final details.

As stated, the entrance to the parking deck is off of State Street. It is on the other side of the road from Target, which is very easy to spot. So if you're coming north on State, Target will be ahead and to the left, and the parking entrance is on the right. Reverse if you're going south.

Once you get your ticket, turn right immediately, and then turn left at your next opportunity. The support pillars will be an aqua/teal color. Drive down to where the pillars turn blue. This is where I'm shooting to be. I checked it out this evening, and there was no one around there. Hopefully the same remains true tomorrow, but we'll see. If anything changes, I will post here. But for now, that's the plan!

See you guys in the morning. Is anyone actually planning on being there at 9:30?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

strakele said:


> Is anyone actually planning on being there at 9:30?


Nope :sleeping:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm planning on meeting ocblaze for breakfast (0830 up here near Norcross), and we will drive down there.... Maybe 10.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Same as above^^ As soon as were done I plan on heading there since I have to leave by 3:45 or 4


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope everyone is ok after these terrible storms!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry. I've been deployed to Dallas, TX. Work called and I have to hit the road. Have a good time guys.

Chuck


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

Is everything still on as planned?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Nothing's changed since strakele's post last night.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Have fun and take lots of pics.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright guys, problem. We're not allowed to be in the parking deck at Atlantic station, so we're relocating to the south parking deck at the North Avenue apartments at Georgia Tech. From North Ave, you turn onto Centennial Olympic Park. The entrance to the parking deck is at the first light after you turn on Centennial


----------



## Atlanta007 (May 6, 2009)

stuck at the office at the moment but hoping to try and make it for at least 1/2 hour this afternoon; weather is looking better.


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Well I have to say this was a really good time! Thanks to strakele for getting it all together and millerlyte for the yummy cookies!  Because of all the great systems I heard, I completely blew a tweeter on my way home. lol!


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)




----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

It was great meeting everyone. Had a blast listening to everyone's cars. Thanks for putting everything together strakele.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot to everyone who came out! I had a great time, and hope everyone else did as well. I didn't have time to take a lot of pictures, so everyone who did, please post them.

I think I got a disc to everyone, but if not, I apologize. Here is the track list since my computer decided to just burn "Track 1, Track 2" etc. Ally and I put this together to test a bunch of different aspects of the systems with all types of music.


1. Bridges In The Sky - Dream Theater
2. You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC
3. Use Me - Junior Wells
4. Nothing Else Matters (S&M) - Metallica
5. Brombo - Bromberg and Jimbo
6. Boxenkiller - Lutzelschwab and Hess
7. Hello - Evanescence
8. Bad Company - Five Finger Death Punch
9. Fortune - Carl Orff
10. No Excuses (unplugged) - Alice In Chains
11. Amuseum - James Norton Howard
12. Take The Power Back - Rage Against The Machine
13. Rosana - Toto
14. Lateralus - Tool
15. Trust - Megadeth
16. T-Rex THX test

Thanks again for coming out and being flexible with the location change.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys I just want to thank y'all again for everything today. A huge shout out to strakele for organizing the event and saving us when we got "asked to leave" from Atlantic Station. It was a huge pleasure hearing everyone's cars and I couldn't believe how amazing everyone's car sounded. It was good to see all the different aspects of SQ and how each car had their own sound; not that anyone's car sounded bad at all except for mine. I would also like to thank everyone for helping a newb out and taking the time to show me how things are supposed to sound and where certain things should be. Again it was a true pleasure and I can't wait to hopefully see everyone soon!

Oh and next time I will actually have something worth listening to ... hopefully!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

To elaborate a little on the songs on the CD, I know most of the songs are not all y'alls cup of tea, but we chose them for specific reasons.

So for future reference, here's why, if you're interested.

1. *Bridges* - the intro should fill the whole stage and should not be too overwhelming. The distortion in the song is in the recording. The voice of the lead singer, James LaBrie, is naturally a tad bit harsh, but shouldn't make you cringe.

2. *You Shook Me All Night Long* - at 00:15 in the song, you'll hear Phil Rudd's voice on the far right side say "ready, start" extremely quietly - it shouldn't be easy to hear through the static in the song, but you should be able to catch it if you have enough detail. It's pretty neat.

3. *Use Me* - The voice should be high, full and centered. Acoustically, the bass guitar and kick drum should be punchy and defined.

4. *Nothing Else Matters* - originally I intended for the song to sound like a live song: deep and wide stage. Then in Casey's Corolla I heard a detail I'd never noticed before: at 2:27, just after Hetfield says, "and nothing else matters..." you should hear, midway up the right side of your stage, someone clap their hands twice. It's quiet, but you should hear it.

5. *Brombo* - D-D-D-DRUMS! No ambiguity here. You should be wondering why there's a live drummer jamming on the hood of your car. Cymbals should be bright, highs should make you twitch a little. IMPACT.

6. *Boxenkiller* - Soft but defined detail in the intro, then an intentional hard-hitting clear impact. Feel it in your chest. I imagine it like King Kong is beating his chest in front of you.

7. *Hello* - Amy Lee can hit some crazy high notes, and this is why I picked this song. Near the end, at 2:54 - 2:57, her voice, at approx 1.2khz, will hurt your ears at almost any level, but it SHOULD NOT be hot. It should be strong and clear. You'll hear the difference.

8. *Bad Company* - His voice is powerful, not muddy. You should feel the bass guitar strings vibrate, have some raw life to them.

9. *Fortuna* - This is just epic. Sound stage should be quite deep and you should be able to hear all of the singers span from one pillar to the other - they're everywhere. Another neat little nugget I heard in Corolla Casey's car (which was fantastic, by the way) was a tiny little tap of something towards the upper right of your stage. It is very hard to hear, as it happens somewhere around 1:30 when everything is happening and everyone is singing, but it's there. You'll know it if you hear it.

It could be intentional or unintentional, point is, you need some detail to hear it.


10. *No Excuses* - Neat drum intro which should be up top and you should hear echo. It should sound full. You should almost feel the intimacy in the auditorium in which this was recorded in. Bass guitar shouldn't 'jump out' at you. 

11. *Amuseum* - You should feel the kick drum, tight and strong, in your chest. 

12. *Take The Power Back* - Same as above, but it should echo. Bass guitar should be very real - as if you could close your eyes and see them playing it in front of you. As De La Rocha says, "crank the music up!"

13. *Rosana* - TBH, not the best recording. Guitar and overall tonality should be smooth, there's pretty much nothing in here that should be too bright. Snare should be snappy. 

14.* Lateralus * - When the drums enter, they should actually sound like they're almost out to your side mirrors in this recording.

15. *Trust * - Hard song to get a proper balance between bass and midbass. Typically, the sub bass overpowers mid bass and you'll know it. It'll sound blurty, but the two should actually blend harmoniously. The midbass kick should be felt despite strong, but not overwhelming, sub bass. 

16. *T-Rex* - at around 00:14 sec, you should hear a mosquito fly across the right side of your windshield. The thunderous footsteps of t-rex should sound distant and literally encompass you as the frequency rises. It shouldn't all stay in the back as it gets louder, but again, that's hard to get precise, especially with small subs. If it sounds like you're about to be breakfast, it's good.


So that's that.

Other than that, glad y'all enjoyed the cookies.  It was such a pleasure getting to meet and demo with you all - you were quite a fun group. I'll post the couple pics I took in another post in a moment. I do hope we can all get together again sometime soon.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Home Finally! 

I'll echo what has been said already - great group of enthusiasts and a mess of great sounding cars. Thanks Grayson for organizing and hosting. Thanks Ally for those yummy cookies. I'll post my 2 or 3 pictures tomorrow.... old man needs rest...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Some quick comments about everyone's cars before I forget:

ocblaze - Those Type R's sound nice, and your system seems loud and enjoyable. I think you got a good idea of where you can take it with just a bit of additional hardware. Can't wait to hear it next time with some processing. And nothin' says you have to run the subs up to 100 or 125Hz just because that's where the mids are crossed at.

RMAT - Just like with Kevin, a processor with time correction will do wonders. But other than that, the Hertz 3-way sounds good, and I was impressed with the smoothness of that Polk sub. Hope you get the SI fixed up too!

SQ Freak - hopefully the blown tweeter on the way home will motivate you to start and finish your install. Judging by your taste in cars, music, and components, I'm sure it will be great!

postman18ny - I was very impressed with the stage height, width and center image in your car. Those Scan Illuminators are really nice. Once you get the bass/midbass integration locked in, it will be awesome, and if you intend to keep competing, I'd expect much higher scores from the 300.

sleepybrown - yours was the only one I didn't get a listen to today. Give me a shout next time you're nearby and I'd love to hear it.

kickinaudio - Cool trunk install first of all. I wish I actually got to listen to it more after setting the time alignment, but Ally assures me it was great. Those Flatlynes are nice, and I was impressed by the Kicker components. And it will only improve with a bit of level matching, EQ, and getting that buzz taken care of.

bertholomey - The one song I got to listen to with the seat in the "right" spot was great. Thanks for making sure I heard it that way!

Once again, thanks for coming out. I'm sure we'll do this again.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, pics. I look forward to seeing others' snapshots, since mine only covered our down time.

*Grayson apparently demoing his phone instead of a car; Jason checking out his reflection in the window; everyone else standing around with their hands in their pockets. Getting things done!*









*Quick stop at Goodfellas for a bite to eat; Mark laughing his ass off as Jason asks when he last slept*









*Jason pulls a 'Demetrius' and falls asleep in the middle of something*









*Oh yeah *











Once again, y'all are a fun bunch of audiophiles and this was a very enjoyable day.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad everyone had a great time and sorry I missed it. I'll catch the next one for sure.

Other Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> Glad everyone had a great time and sorry I missed it. I'll catch the next one for sure.
> 
> Other Chuck


x2. Actually "other Chuck", I have something I need to discuss with you if you still have the 09 Ram. Needing a donor truck for Mark to get templates with if I decide to let him build my kicks.

Mark never sleeps! My tolerance to sleep deprivation started to dwindle in my mid 20's

If I hadn't of had so much on my plate and been sick I would have come. Hopefully y'all or Erin has one in the Fall. Money wasn't the problem...everything else was. Plus I was in a fender bender WednesdayLong story short, my brain lost time!I messed the rhythm of my medication up and it bit me in the ass!








Here's what it did to the Impala.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

An excellent example of Chevy superiority 

Sorry about the fender bender, good thing it wasn't worse. We will probably hold another meet in the fall, since most folks yesterday expressed desire for more Atlanta meetups in the future.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> An excellent example of Chevy superiority
> 
> Sorry about the fender bender, good thing it wasn't worse. We will probably hold another meet in the fall, since most folks yesterday expressed desire for more Atlanta meetups in the future.


BAH but but but but...mine crumpled to cussion the blow!!!!!

Sounds great on the fall meet. By then maybe I'll be set up the way I want to be with the Mosconi dsp. Did you ever get yours? I've yet to order mine. Got too much other money tied up. In the spring it's hard to get my mind off fishingOh, next time if you make cookies I'll make an old family recipe of chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. They say you should never trust a skinny chef or baker:laugh:


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey... I bought those from Walmart and everyone liked them, thanks very much!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Hey... I bought those from Walmart and everyone liked them, thanks very much!


just givin you a hard time


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Good times, glad we finally got this thing together and we had a decent showing. Was a pleasure meeting everyone and demoing everyone's car. We'll have to do it again when it gets warmer.


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

Strakele, 

To piggyback everyone else, Thank you for putting this event on. The final location could not have been better especially with the way the day turned out. 

It was great to meet everyone and put some faces with screen names!! 

Strakele, I will give you a call some time to schedule a time so you can listen to car. 

Oh did D finally show up?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, kind of. D showed up as everyone else was leaving.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> *Quick stop at Goodfellas for a bite to eat; Mark laughing his ass off as Jason asks when he last slept*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the excellent mix disc. I saved it until I was in danger of falling asleep on the way back - boy, did it wake me up! I especially liked "Nothing Else Matters", "Hello (Wow!)", "Bad Company", "Fortune", and of course "Trust". Thanks for the liner notes - I'll be listening to these little 'Easter eggs' that you have mentioned (not sure if I can discern these on my set up )


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok - my few pics (Why can't I ever remember to take pics during these meets?)

Casey's car



















Shawn's car














































Ally's Car (I liked the other photo in this thread from the other angle - love the look of the 'floating 15')










Those famous Walmart Cookies that everyone liked (enough for two of us to take pictures of them - didn't get pics of some of the excellent systems, but got a photo of a bowl of cookies.....sad really.)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Other random shots

The 'Line Up'























































Our hosts.....(should have moved over to get Grayson in there)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, Glad you guys had a good time, I look forward to meeting Team AP guys and a few others at some MECA shows in beginning in April.

Three of the cars I really wanna hear is Jason's, Ally's and Grayson's.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> To elaborate a little on the songs on the CD, I know most of the songs are not all y'alls cup of tea, but we chose them for specific reasons.
> 
> So for future reference, here's why, if you're interested.
> 
> ...


If possible I would like to get a copy of this disc. Can you bring a copy to the NC meet in May? I'll trade you a blank or I'll have my laptop and can make a copy there.

Looks like you all had a great time. I hope to make one of these in the future.


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

I would also like to thank Grayson for organizing the event, I had a really good time meeting and listening to everyone's car although I think I missed one but I really look forward to seeing everyone again in the future for more gtg's.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> If possible I would like to get a copy of this disc. Can you bring a copy to the NC meet in May? I'll trade you a blank or I'll have my laptop and can make a copy there.
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time. I hope to make one of these in the future.


We'll make a few copies for the NC meet. I am interested in hearing what it will sound like in your Milan. If it sounds anything like it did last year...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> OK, pics. I look forward to seeing others' snapshots, since mine only covered our down time.
> 
> *Jason pulls a 'Demetrius' and falls asleep in the middle of something*


^^
Without Pictures It Never Happened.  :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> Without Pictures It Never Happened.  :laugh:


Mental pictures are all I need.....too funny D......

I really missed hearing your car again....I'll need to set up a time to meet with you on one of my upcoming trips to beautiful Atlanta.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

When will you be back Jason?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be your fine city the last 2 weeks of this month.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Give me a call when you get here and we can go from there.


----------

